# USA wollen Protest gegenüber chinesischen Hacker-Attacken einlegen



## Newsfeed (16 Januar 2010)

In einer offiziellen Protestnote wollen die USA eine Erklärung für die Hacker-Attacken gegenüber Google und anderen US-Unternehmen verlangen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

